# Off road styling



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Show me your off road style treg, big tires, fogs ect. I wanna see what I could potentially do:thumbup:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Your not going to be able to do all that much. There is no aftermarket really for the Touareg since there is no demand for much offroad stuff. You can put oversized tires on them, but you are limited to 32" on non TDI and about 30.5" on TDI's. There are a few people doing lift kits, but there is nothing being done commercially for sale. Anything you do will be DIY.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeti35 said:


> Anything you do will be DIY.


 ^^^^^^ Exactly, Yeti knows what he's talking about

Regardless, here's mine - 2" Spring spacer lift (again, DIY) and 285/60/18s (31.5")

Just off the lift after installing the spacers:









Having some fun in a rut on the side of the trail:









Difference in height between a stock air touareg (in sport mode) vs. my truck:









An early view of the trunk; it now holds: full size spare, jack/jackstand, jumper cables, tool kit, full recovery gear/spares, axe/shovel, wilderness medical kit, air compressor. Where the factory spare sat, now sits; a secondary Optima yellow top (isolated w/ ignition off) to power a separate fuse block, air compressor, and 880w inverter (which connects to a 6 outlet power strip on top of the shelf)









Unfortunately it hasn't been off the pavement at all this year (other than through some fields @ the state fair's parking area and over some curbs in the city)


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I want to see this thread get going! 

I'm always interested in the Touareg but the lack of aftermarket and people actually trying to offroad in the is a big time bummer!


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

All terrains, underbody protection plate, and tow eyes.









Using the Treg for what it was made.









Aluminum underbody protection plate and extension.









Fullsize spare on hitch-mounted tire carrier.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

schubie said:


> All terrains, underbody protection plate, and tow eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pics!!! Who makes the front skid plate? Thanks!


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Regardless, here's mine - 2" Spring spacer lift (again, DIY) and 285/60/18s (31.5")


Can you explain what you did for spacers?


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's one we built several years back 


























It's sitting on 265/65/17 Bridgestone A/T Revos. It also has a Thule Moab basket, PIAA lights, and a Westin Safari light bar

We eventually added urban camo graphics too, but never got any good pictures


----------

